# bootsplash selber machen



## deadline (27. Mai 2006)

hi,
ich benutze SuSE 10.1 und ich finde den Bootsplash langweilig. Darum will ich so einen selber machen, aber bei Google hab ich nicht wirklich was hilfreiches gefunden.

Kann mir jemand von euch eine Anleitung geben oder eine Webseite, auf der das beschrieben wird?

ich wäre euch sehr dankbar

lg
Christian


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Mai 2006)

Schau mal in diesem Thread, da duerftest Du was finden koennen.


----------



## deadline (27. Mai 2006)

diesen Thread hab ich schon gefunden. Aber mir gehts ja nicht um Grub sondern um den bootsplash.
Ich weiß zwar dass ich das Zeug in /etc/bootsplash/themes finde, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich einen neuen selbst machen kann... Ich hab auch schon welche aus dem Internet geladen (kde-look.org)
aber die gefallen mir nicht wirklich.


----------

